

Good readings for a CEO/CTO to grasp basic CFO notions - snickmy

Nowadays more and more startups kickstart with a strong technical knowledge base.
Sometimes the common scenario includes a low, if not completely absent, finance knowledge.<p>I&#x27;m not talking about basic economy&#x2F;financial knowledge that impact business plans. 
Is more about having a big picture of the growth process in the mid&#x2F;long run.Talking about funding, IPOs, stocks admin, forex.<p>From a tech-CEO&#x2F;CTO point of view, I do believe is important to have a rough understanding.
What would you suggest as a good reading? What pitfalls to look after?<p>Thank you
======
rahimnathwani
Brad Feld provides a great overview in his book 'Venture Deals'. Mark
MacLeod's blog is also good:
[http://www.startupcfo.ca/](http://www.startupcfo.ca/)

Do you have questions about specific topics?

